# Discus group lunch - How was it?



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sorry that I missed the discus group lunch. Family duty and I cannot get away till close to 4pm.

Did you guys end up touring? 

So who is doing the update?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

discus group lunch? Wtfrig. I thought it was a lemon tetra group lunch 


Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yuk, lemon tetra... get some real fish, cardinals...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Good one. I do have some...but not to the recommended stocking levels....yet.



Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't believe it happened. Alot of couldn't make it's. Sooner or later hopefully...

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.277686,-122.826062


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

We missed you there Charles. And yes, it was only the lowly lemon tetra group lunch.  Now if you came to lunch and convinced us to buy all those lovely wilds you have, then maybe it could have become a discus group lunch! LOL.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

how about a discus feeding video?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Charles,

The board will review your pending application and decide if you will be allowed to join the next session lol ! No love for the lemon tetras either huh? This one is against you too,stop while your ahead Just messing with you!



charles said:


> I am sorry that I missed the discus group lunch. Family duty and I cannot get away till close to 4pm.
> 
> Did you guys end up touring?
> 
> So who is doing the update?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I knew my stomach was full...


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ming,

I didn't even see you take a pic hahaha ! Glad you liked the lamb,let me know if you want more! I can get some for you,you should see the dinner portion size.I cant even finish sometimes.



jobber604 said:


> I knew my stomach was full...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Portion was just perfect. I need to stop my carnivorous ways...and eat some more bok choy and yam


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you are turing into a L#?


----------

